# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'da kanlı iç hesaplaşma: 17 Ölü

## bozok

*PKK'da kanlı iç hesaplaşma*

*20 şubat 2009 / A.A / HüRRİYET*



*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin terör örgütünün Irak'ın kuzeyindeki örgüt yuvalarına yönelik operasyonlarında ağır kayıplar veren terör örgütü PKK'da kanlı iç çatışmaların yaşandığı bildirildi. Terör örgütü mensupları arasında Haftanin'de çıkan çatışmada 17 PKK'lı öldü.*



Alınan bilgiye göre, “Cemal” kod adlı Murat Karayılan ile örgütün silahlı kanadının başındaki Suriye uyruklu “Dr. Bahoz Erdal” kod adlı Fehman Hüseyin arasındaki yaşanan liderlik ve rant kavgası sonucu geçtiğimiz günlerde “örgütün kararlarını dinlemediği, çok sayıda kayıp yaşanmasına neden olduğu” gerekçesiyle Fehman Hüseyin'i görevden alarak Kandil'de göz hapsine aldırması örgütü iyice karıştırdı. 

Fehman Hüseyin'in yakalanması sonrasında Suriye uyruklu bazı teröristler örgütü terk ederken, bazı PKK mensupları da Kandil'den gelen “eylemleri durdurun” talimatına karşı çıkarak, örgüt merkezinden bağımsız hareket etmeye başladı.

Irak'ın Haftanin bölgesindeki Biktori Köprüsü yakınlarında Fehman Hüseyin'e bağlılığı ile bilinen “Hamza” kod adlı örgüt sorumlusunun liderliğindeki 13 kişilik bir grup, Murat Karayılan'ın “eylemleri durdurmaları ve derhal bölgeyi terk ederek Kandil'e dönmeleri” yönündeki talimatına karşı çıktıkları belirlendi.

Bunun üzerine Murat Karayılan'ın, bölgeye “Delil” kod adlı terör örgütü sorumlusunun başında olduğu 50 kişilik bir grubu gönderdi. Talimatlara uymayan 13 kişilik grubun etrafını saran Karayılan'ın adamları, Fehman Hüseyin yanlısı 13 örgüt mensubunu öldürdü. Silahlı çatışma sırasında Murat Karayılan'ın grubundan da 4 kişi yaşamını yitirdi.

PKK yönetiminin, Biktori Köprüsü yakınlarında yaşanan kanlı çatışmayı örgüt kadrolarından gizlediği, ancak toprağa gömülen cesetlerin bölgedeki köylüler tarafından bulunması sonrasında iç hesaplaşmanın boyutunun ortaya çıktığı kaydedildi.

*İü HESAPLAşMA GİDEREK ARTIYOR*

Terör örgütünün ele başı Abdullah ücalan'ın yakalanmasının ardından örgütün başına gelen Murat Karayılan ile terör örgütünün silahlı kanadının sözde komutanı Suriyeli Fehman Hüseyin arasındaki çatışma geçtiğimiz yıllarda başladı. Terör örgütünün başına geçmeyi hedefleyen Fehman Hüseyin, örgütün elebaşı Murat Karayılan'ı, “Kandil'dekiler pasifist” diye sürekli olarak eleştidi. Karayılan ise Fehman Hüseyin'in “örgütü maceraya sürüklediğini, bu yüzden de örgütün büyük kayıplar verdiğini” savunarak Hüseyin'in gönderdiği bölge sorumlularını hep değiştirdi.

Yaşanan bu gelişmeler örgüt içerisinde de “Türkiyeli” ve “Suriyeli” gruplaşmaya yolaçmıştı. Geçen yıl ilk büyük çatışma İran'ın Salmas bölgesi Cander köyü yakınlarında yaşanmış, bir mağarada bulunan “Salih”, “Baran”, “Devrim”, “Hüseyin”, “Rubar” ve “Tekoşer” kod adlı örgüt mensupları Murat Karayılan'ın adamları tarafından infaz edilmişti.

Bu olay örgüt içi çatışmayı tırmandırırken her iki gruptan dönem dönem kayıplar verilmiş ve çatışmalar dönem dönem telsiz konuşmalarına yansımıştı.

Murat Karayılan imzasıyla geçen hafta örgüt kadrolarına yönelik “Tüm komuta ve savaşçı yapısına” başlıklı bir talimatta; “HPG (örgütün silahlı kanadı) üst yönetimi, kendisinden beklenileni verememiştir. HPG kadroları, PKK'dan bağımsız bir birim gibi hareket etmeye başlamışlardır. HPG'nin PKK'ya bağlı alt bir birim olduğu gerçeğini kadrolara benimsetemeyen ve HPG'nin politize olmasına göz yuman ve çok sayıda PKK militanının kaybedilmesine neden olan HPG sorumluları görevlerinden uzaklaştırılacaklardır. PKK'yı güç durumda bırakan HPG kadrolarına yönelik olarak da özeleştiri uygulaması süratle başlatılacaktır” denilerek, terör örgütünün silahlı kanadının yönetim kademelerine yönelik tasfiyenin kapsamlı bir şekilde süreceğinin işareti verilmişti.

...

----------

